# What SW fish would fit this description (small tank)?



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi. Someone on another forum said that there are SW fish suitable for a 5 gallon tank. What are they!? Not that I would even consider wasteing hundreds of dollars on a 5g SW, I just don't know any that would fit in a 5 gallon tank. It would be like the betta of saltwater (relatively. I know betta are freshwater, I have one)!

Anyone know?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It would have to be one of the "nanogobies." There are quite a few very tiny little gobies available which can be kept in a 5.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yes there are tons of of goby fish that could in theory survive in a 5 gallon if you were able to maintane a tank like that. its possible but def very difficult.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just because I can, I'll say that the SW version of the Betta needs at least a 55 gallon. I would know, my Betta came with my 75 gallon! Look at my "I won!!!" thread for more info.

Would a blenny, like a sand sifter, work?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No. Those get pretty big, and they make a mess.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Do they? I've been at school all day, and this is the first thing I've learned. Yay for inadequate educational systems!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry it has been so long. I DON'T plan on setting up a 5 gallon tank (sw, I mean, I already have a fw 5g)!

*What goby specifically?* I am looking at setting something up from 30-75g, and I was wondering what would be light on the bio-load. I found a deal on craigslist for a 75g tank with 108lbs of Fujii LR (or something like that), and some other supplies. So I might go with a 75g if my parents are willing to let me get it (I haven't even ask, so don't hold your breathe!).

Great find Funlad! I found your "I won" thread before I viewed this thread a second time.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks! I'll update it in a minute or two, but so far eveything is suspiciously easy...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I think I heard someone say that neon gobys can be kept by themselves. Is that true? I knew they didn't get any bigger than an inch, but I thought they had to be in a small group.

Anyone know a micro goby by name?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Neons live in pairs or groups, and most nanogobies don't have common names yet. They are fairly well known as Nanogobies or at least as nanofish, so a search under that should help you find some.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I saw a picture of the cutest (small) goby! It was called the Black Clown Goby, and LiveAquaria.com says they only get 1 1/2". They said it is nice to other fish, and that it isn't mean towards its own kind if the tank is large enough (don't know how large). Anyone have any expirience with this fish (or heard anything, or know anything?)?

I also saw the COOLEST goby on earth!! It was called a '(yellow) watchman goby'! Will these work with clownfish, other (non-yellow) gobys, royal gramma, longnose hawkfish? I'll start a new thread if nobody here knows/responds within, say, 15 hours.

Anyone have any suggestions for (awesome!) gobys that will work for a beginner with SW fish (I've had plenty EXP with FW)?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll eventually be getting that LNHF!!! YAY!!!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

''LNHF''? What is that?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I dunno.

Watchmen gobies stay out of everyone's way and get along with most everything.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome about the goby!

LNHK stands for Longnose Hawkfish. I just figured that out today.


----------

